# help - 3D maglite battery cover stuck



## mccririck (Jan 15, 2012)

I cannot get it undone, may have corroded shut. Is there any way to undo it?


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Jan 15, 2012)

I suspect brute force will be the answer. If you have a vice to clamp the tail cap in, then you'll be able to get more rotational force onto the body tube.

If you've got some penetrating/dismantling fluid, then it might be worth spraying the join with some.


----------



## varmint (Jan 15, 2012)

Soak in Kroil Oil for awhile or Zep penetrating oil. It will work wonders if given time. From time to time hit the thread area with a a non metallic mallet.


----------



## chmsam (Jan 15, 2012)

To do little or no damage try some penetrating oil (not WD40 since it's not a lube), wait several minutes, and try using strap wrenchs. You can find strap wrenches at Harbor Freight and other places for very little money. 

If it's still not moving, apply a bit more oil and tap the end gently. Wait a few more minutes and give it another try.

Let us know if that doesn't work and someone will give another suggestion.


----------



## sniper (Jan 26, 2012)

Kroil, then Vise Grip pliers, padded with a layer of thin leather to avoid marring the cap ...just turn it the right way. (Don't ask how I know this!)


----------



## HotWire (Jan 27, 2012)

After the penetrating oil use a cannon wrench (used in avionics) or strap wrench, or a rubber pad. I've also wrapped pliers with duct tape. If none of that works, try dipping the end cap in boiling water for a short time. Brute force and penetrating oil will work over time.


----------



## rayman (Jan 27, 2012)

If you dont have a strap wrench or similar. Try to push the battery cover hard against a rubber surface and try to turn it to open. That work for me once.

Rayman


----------



## glockboy (Jan 27, 2012)

Buy a new light, even if you can open it, you cannot get the batteries out.


----------



## Quest4fire (Jan 27, 2012)

Break-Free is an excellent product. It's never failed to unstick anything I've ever used it on. Glockboy, however, does have a point.


----------



## neal71 (Jan 27, 2012)

If they are one a few brands batteries, such as Duracell and rayovac, maglite will replace the light for free. 

Neal


----------



## maglitesales.com (Jan 27, 2012)

neal71 said:


> If they are one a few brands batteries, such as Duracell and rayovac, maglite will replace the light for free.
> 
> Neal



More details on Mag's policy here: http://maglitesales.com/FAQ/index.php?action=artikel&cat=2&id=9&artlang=en


----------



## chmsam (Jan 27, 2012)

If you can get the light open and the batteries are stuck, don't panic. There are threads that have been posted here over the years on how to get 'em out. Just do a search. The tube in a Maglite is pretty durable.

But yes, if you don't want to hassle with it check the Maglite website and/or the website of the manufacturer of the batteries.


----------

